
Security Holes - getp
http://xkcd.com/424/
======
smanek
This is pretty funny as usual. Ironically, Randall uses a Windows XP tablet
PC. He said he couldn't switch to Linux cause he needs Photoshop (I told him
about Wine).

By the way, did they every figure out which dev was responsible for commenting
out the relevant lines? _smanek asks innocently without waving around around a
big beating stick or anything_

~~~
thaumaturgy
| (I told him about Wine)

What about Gimp?

~~~
astrec
Ya know, as much as I love Gimp; Photoshop it ain't.

------
tdavis
xkcd is consistently awesome... and consistently lost on most people.

~~~
michael_dorfman
That's cool, though-- because it isn't aimed at "most people." Part of what
makes xkcd so consistently awesome is how (unconsciously) tuned in it is to
its target audience.

What's always surprised (and scared) me, on the other hand, is that the
readership of "Dilbert" scaled so well....

~~~
edw519
"What's always surprised (and scared) me, on the other hand, is that the
readership of "Dilbert" scaled so well...."

With what I've seen, it would have surprised me if it didn't.

I'm one of those who never really laughed at Dilbert. I just said, "Yea, I've
seen that before." Sad, but true.

I have to admit, thought, I've never _really_ seen a feline human resource
director. I've seen many that were dumber, but never feline.

~~~
Xichekolas
I've found that when I start laughing at Dilbert cartoons it means I need to
quit my job.

That rule of thumb has worked well twice for me. Hopefully I won't have to
apply it too many more times.

------
jpeterson
Lame.

------
SamReidHughes
Webcomics belong on the comics subreddit.

